# Why is my dog suddenly frequently peeing so much?



## france24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello! I've got a 9 yr. old Bichon Frise and all of a sudden he's been asking to go to the bathroom every ten minutes, literally. I'm wondering why...I know Bichon's have a fairly high risk to bladder infections--can i collect a urine sample and find if he has any crystals myself? Or is that something the vet can do through only a centrifuge? Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## ILUVMYPOOCH (Apr 2, 2009)

Go have her kidneys checked.


----------



## france24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks! I hope he'll be okay!


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

france24 said:


> Hello! I've got a 9 yr. old Bichon Frise and all of a sudden he's been asking to go to the bathroom every ten minutes, literally. I'm wondering why...I know Bichon's have a fairly high risk to bladder infections--can i collect a urine sample and find if he has any crystals myself? Or is that something the vet can do through only a centrifuge? Thanks so much for the help!!!


I don't want to scare you but you definitely have to take your doggie to the vet. Frequent urination is not normal and only the vet can diagnose what it is. Good luck and let us know what the vet tells you.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Make sure your vet tests for diabetes, too. That can also cause frequent urination.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Thereare too many things that can cause frequent urination, get your dog to a vet for a check-up.


----------



## france24 (Apr 10, 2009)

oh boy, definitely will. Thanks so much!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

At that age, it would be a good idea to have a geriatric blood workup done at the vets. That is the age they can get Cushings or Diabetes which both result in frequent urination/increased water intake. UTI's can also cause that.


----------

